# DIY kayak cart



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

So... As I posted on another thread, I've started building a kayak cart. It's a bit sturdier than the PVC carts I see all over the web, and not much heavier. I still have a little more work to do, but this is my progress thus far.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I finally had a chance to finish up my kayak cart today. I was a little nervous about drilling holes in the 5/8" solid steel rod I used for the axle, so I could secure the wheels with a cotter pin. I never work with metal, so I kinda felt like I didn't know what I was doing some of the time. However, I'm pretty handy and I have the tools to do the job right. Everything came out great, and was really a whole lot easier than I thought it would be. The cart weighs in at 13lbs and quickly disassembles for storage inside the yak if I need to take it with me.

I can't wait to use it, maybe I'll try and get out this weekend.

I would post a pic of the finished product, but I keep getting some security error message and it won't let me.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks great, we need a stickey for this kind of stuff!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is a pic of the finished cart. It wouldn't let me post it the other day.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mobil 1 (May 24, 2012)

Saw the same or nearly the same design at palmettokayakfishingblodspot.com. I tried making a few carts but they eventually break under the weight of my loaded yak. I currently use a commercially made cart from Dick's, and it too looks like it won't last. Should have just bought the wheeleez in the first place and saved a few bucks in the long run. I do like making my own stuff tho.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

mobil 1 said:


> Saw the same or nearly the same design at palmettokayakfishingblodspot.com. I tried making a few carts but they eventually break under the weight of my loaded yak. I currently use a commercially made cart from Dick's, and it too looks like it won't last. Should have just bought the wheeleez in the first place and saved a few bucks in the long run. I do like making my own stuff tho.


I got the design from palmettokayakfishing. I had planned on making one of the PVC carts, then I saw a bunch of people post about how they broke, then I found this design. I didn't use the superstrut that they used on that site. I had some hardened steel on hand from another project a few years ago, that worked out great. It was a bit of a pain to work with, but it should make the cart more rigid and hold up better. I think that site said it had a weight capacity of 600lbs or so.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mobil 1 (May 24, 2012)

Nice job on it. Looks better than any I've made. The pvc carts just don't last.


----------

